# Squeaky Brakes



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

Everytime i brake, my brakes squeak. I still have plenty of pad left, and brakes are in good condition. I heard that if dust gets on the pad then it will make that sound. anyone no how i can clean the brakes or get rid of that squeak??


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Man i've tried everything, i have brand new rotor's and pads and still it sound's like a cab or bus coming to a stop sooo annoying! I've also tried putting that anti squeal or whatever you wanna call it on the backside of my pad's to stop vibration's that may cause the squeal, the point is i can't help you but i feel your pain!(In the ear's)lol


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there is a suspension and brakes forum on this website.........you people need to learn how to scroll down and find stuff once in a while.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

ryan7o7 said:


> Everytime i brake, my brakes squeak. I still have plenty of pad left, and brakes are in good condition. I heard that if dust gets on the pad then it will make that sound. anyone no how i can clean the brakes or get rid of that squeak??


Dust normally won't cause much noise unless it's there in clumps. In order to clean that off you're going to have to take the pads off and go over them with a really worn hacksaw blade (where the teeth aren't sharp any more) and shave it off (rarely necessary, because there isn't much room to get stuff stuck between the pad and the rotor on a floating caliper car). Oh, and it's a good idea to spray down the rotor with brake cleaner too.

There are a lot of reasons for your brakes squeaking though. If your brake compound is too hard, they will squeak until they're up to operating temperature. If the pads aren't being pushed against the rotor with enough force (too much initial travel, lack of spacers, or brake balance issues), they'll squeak. If you have pad shims on one caliper and not on the other, the one without will squeak. You're going to have to go through a lot of trial and error to figure out what's really causing the squeak though. 

Have fun : P.


----------

